# Not so good



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Poor Bella is not great, her stools have been pretty loose all week her appetite is fine but this morning it took her a while to even want her breakfast. Yesterday I thought I saw blood in her stools but could not be sure, today she is really runny and there is definately blood in it. 
We have her at the vets this afternoon, even if they tell me there is nothing wrong she has ate something dodgy I will be happy. Not a nice feeling when they are not right hey. She is normally climbing the walls to be walked but today isn't bothered, think I wll leave her to rest.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We have taken Bella to the vets and she has been put on Metronidazole tablets for 5 days to settle her tummy as she also had a temperature to. Bland food for the next few days, the vet said she could have picked up a parasite of sorts or it could be the fact we changed the size of the kibble we normally give her. We will be changing back to what she is us to I think. At least she is ok


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Angie NG! Hope Bella gets better soon. We just had similar problem with Elza a few weeks ago, not sure if you read my posts?!
It took her quite a while to get better but she didn't have a temperature and she was happy as ever. We actually changed her diet because of that. Now she's doing fine and her stools have never been better and she has a lot less than before. 

How long does she has to take the antibiotics? 
With Elza was 5 days and it took another 5 days after the antib. for her to get some results. 

Sending good thoughts for you two!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Adrino, thank you for your reply. I do remember reading something similar and hope Elza is feeling much better. Bella has her tablets for 5 days and she is to eat bland food over the next few days. If no improvement over the weekend then we have to take a stool sample and take her back to the vets. Call it intuition but I knew she wasn't right a few days ago but she seemed much worse this morning. It's like worrying about your kids as babies all over again hey. Hopefully she will be on the mend soon.


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi angie,

Flynn was the same last week and I took him to the vets and he got put on the same tabs. His stools improved after two days so hope bella makes a speedy recovery


----------

